# Kubota L4600



## rdp70

Am considering buying an L4600 Kubota tractor. Would appreciate hearing reviews pro and con, or anything else considered pertinent. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to tractorforum.com! I have a Kubota BX 2200 and absolutely love it. I think just about any Kubota is going to please. How many hours on it and what accompanies it?


----------



## Thomas

Welcome to TF.
Iam on my second Kubota..L2800HST.. w/out doubt I would purchase another if need be.

What your plans for L4600?


----------



## rdp70

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to tractorforum.com! I have a Kubota BX 2200 and absolutely love it. I think just about any Kubota is going to please. How many hours on it and what accompanies it?


Buying new with front loader, mower later.


----------



## rdp70

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> Iam on my second Kubota..L2800HST.. w/out doubt I would purchase another if need be.
> 
> What your plans for L4600?


Mowing pasture and snow removal.


----------



## Thomas

Have you also consider cab?
What type of tires thread?
Loaded tires?
Tire chains..if so check to see if you need spacer kit for rear wheels....$$$'s.


----------

